# Cm7 - No Ringing/vibrate On Phone Call



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anybody else had issues with the AOSP based ROMS, specifically the CM7 builds and now Liquid 3.1, when it comes to phone calls ringing or vibrating?

On CM7, if I ever put the phone on vibrate, when I got a call the phone would not vibrate at all. The screen would just illuminate with the phone call.

Now I'm running Liquid 3.1, and my phone calls don't ring or vibrate. They just pop up on screen.

I'm running/was running imos kernels (5.0.3 right now) on both CM7 and Liquid, and use Go Dialer for outgoing phone calls (don't know if that matters for incoming ones?). FWIW, most of my calls come in through my Google Voice number which forwards to the phone.

Any advice?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Been having similar issues, my solution was to take advantage of the capability to make custom vibrate patterns using a simple 0, X (0 being off and x being however long you want the phone to buzz). Works really well and I Def don't ever not notice it

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

